# How Old is this Dr. S.S. Fitch?



## RIBottleguy (Nov 7, 2010)

This one reminds me of the Dr. Robertson's Family Medicines by T.W. Dyott..  Any guesses on the age?  I'm guessing early 1840s.  Sorry, the picture is temporary but should be up for at least a month.


----------



## cowseatmaize (Nov 7, 2010)

Fike quotes directories from 1847-53 at that address anyway.


----------



## suzanne (Nov 8, 2010)

It looks really tumbled.


----------

